# So I have something serious to ask the guys here



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok, this is hard for me to ask for some reason but I have something goin on and I dont know if its serious. Well I was checking out my man hood and saw a bunch of small white dots on my balls. They look like small pimples, there is a ton of them. Alot of them have hair coming out of them but there are plenty that dont and I'm freaking out. When I saw them I freaked out and shaved down there completely, I was talking to my brother and he said he has them but I'm not sure if we are talking about the same thing. I dont have money to go get checked out, but im scared this isnt normal. Should I be worried about it being an STD? I also noticed some on my shaft too, but I cant see them unless I stretch the skin some.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

NO CLUE...
Google the different STDs.
They are graphic...im clear so I don't know man...
Good luck...this is an odd topic for a fish forum..haha
I just hope that pics aren't posted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/ate/menshealth/207683.html


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

find yourself a local free clinic... if you're in college, call their health services and ask where to go


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

webmd.com might help. Plus remember (since you mentioned hair coming out of them) that the hair follicles are much bigger, whiter and more visible in the pubic area.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Normal IMO........my buddy always used to say he would "bury it to the bumps" after hooking up with some whore LOL!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

It's sounds like what you're seeing are sebaceous glands of hair follicles on the scrotum and lower penile shaft. 
They are normal and harmless.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

No pictures please


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> Well I was checking out my man hood and saw a bunch of small white dots on my balls.


LMFAO im in tears right now


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

HAF????


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Plowboy said:


> HAF????


????? You mean HOF?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> HAF????


????? You mean HOF?
[/quote]
sure did. FML


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Plowboy said:


> HAF????


????? You mean HOF?
[/quote]
sure did. FML








[/quote]


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

You should definitely see someone. If not your Primary care doctor, then a Urologist. Urologist might be a better choice since they specialize in that area of the anatomy.

They will test it and let you know if it is anything to be concerned about.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

must be from all the alcohol, lay off the booze dude


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

herpes? maybe, but it could be Fordyce's spot which is nothing.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Harmless man


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Man up. Dip your junk in some bleach and go get drunk.

And why the hell are you looking at your balls so close? That's a womans job.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol dude its what BS said.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this thread has made me laugh so much ive got stomach pains


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> Man up. Dip your junk in some bleach and go get drunk.
> 
> And why the hell are you looking at your balls so close? That's a womans job.


LMFAO!

And, Liquid, is that you?



Spoiler



Oh, wait, that's bleaching the other side.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

HAHAHA Oh man this needs to be in the Hall Of Fame right under the thread about circumcision.
Seriously dude, totally normal. Been getting laid alot lately? I don't know if I'm seeing things or not but it seems like mine get bigger after alot of sex (the bumps I mean :laugh


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Piranha Dan said:


> HAHAHA Oh man this needs to be in the Hall Of Fame right under the thread about circumcision.
> Seriously dude, totally normal. Been getting laid alot lately? I don't know if I'm seeing things or not but it seems like mine get bigger after alot of sex (the bumps I mean :laugh


Hahha, yeah about 9-12 times a week. I havent brought it up to my girl just because that would probably scare her half to death. I looked up Fordyce's spots and it looks exactly the same, Bloody hell I was scared shitless. I guess I'm not going to worry about it until I start seeing sores or something haha. Thanks for the help people, I'm not going to post pics unless you really want me too







hahha I think its cuz I never really checked it out down there really.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

hello, i have what looks like giant mushrooms growing off my shaft, should i be worried?

j/k j/k


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^your shaft is a mushroom


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

this thread made my day


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

i thought you guys were talking about some freaky, nasty stuff. I just looked up pics of fordyces and in most of the pics I saw it didnt look that bad. Turns out I have them too. I thought they were just fat cells cause you cant see them unless the skin is pulled on , but looks just like what I saw.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> ^your shaft is a mushroom


LMFAO, sig worthy.....

I'm happy I made everyones day with my std scare hahah, the bleach thing didnt work though. I heard rubbing toothpast in that area helps, no joke i read that somewhere early on today.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Well I am glad that I had responded with Fordyce spot. Most everyone has a type of it. I am glad that it is all bro. I know this because of my minor in sports medicine.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

You should still go to the Dr. and get tested to make sure it's not HPV


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

LMFAO..........









This brings a whole new meaning to calling someone "pimple dick".


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah, I was going to ask if this was after shaving.... but I re-read the your post and... well... I would get that sh*t checked out. I thought they did free testing at clinics, if not just keep looking online and see what really matches.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd get it looked at, but I'm sure it's nothing serious.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

If you're really worried about it, go to Planned Parenthood. They'll get you tested for nothing usually. And I agree with BS. It sounds like its just your hair follicles. Because the skin on your sack and around the shaft is thinner with no fat underneath, you're going to see more.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Just go get laid and ask a chick if she got 'tested recently'.... there you go.... you don't have to go through all that mess lol


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

KrBjostad said:


>


This pic makes me wanna wake up my ol lady and burry it to the bumps. LMFAO


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Just go get laid and ask a chick if she got 'tested recently'.... there you go.... you don't have to go through all that mess lol


LMFAO, my dad actually told me to tell my girlfriend to go get tested. I'm 21 and havent been tested so I think i should one of these days.


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

Could be HPV - causes something called condyloma, which look like small white blemishes. Get it checked out - most likely nothing though.

Just saw your most recent post - Like they said previously probably hair follicles, but definitely get checked out. HPV doesn't do anything serious to men, but if it's a high risk type your girlfriend should get checked out. Some high risk forms of HPV can lead to cervical cancer in women.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

This is a funny thread.. I wouldn't worry about it all... This is my philosphy, if it doesn't hurt don't get it checked.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

castrate yourself... you'd kill two birds with one stone well actually three since in doing so you would become eligible for the darwin award...really its a win win situation.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

no pics pls
go to doctor and check it
better safe then sorry heh
every year i do all those STD and hiv tests and i am good lol , you should do that too brother
good luck


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

wizardslovak said:


> no pics pls
> go to doctor and check it
> better safe then sorry heh
> every year i do all those STD and hiv tests and i am good lol , you should do that too brother
> good luck


Every year? Oh man I feel sorry for myself, I get them about every 2-3 months.

Nevermind, I dont feel sorry, I'm gettin ass and staying healthy


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> no pics pls
> go to doctor and check it
> better safe then sorry heh
> every year i do all those STD and hiv tests and i am good lol , you should do that too brother
> good luck


Every year? Oh man I feel sorry for myself, I get them about every 2-3 months.

Nevermind, I dont feel sorry, I'm gettin ass and staying healthy
[/quote]

you must be the one i keep hearing about....the one who hunts the brown eyed snapper


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

ha ha hah ah hahaahahahaqhahahahaa ahahahaa ahahaahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
hhhhhhh ahah hahahaah


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

lol
i prefer not to intercourse with chick i dont know lol 
best way to have GF which is healthy ;p;p hah 
now i need to take a crap


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Man, I remember in college this chick was one of the hottest girls around. She big fake boobs and was a soccer scholarship in shape bomb looking girl. So hotttt!!! I always wondered why she was single. I met her at the bar one night and danced and drank with her. Long story short. We went back to my place to have some fun







she then tells me before we do this she needs to tell me something. I say whats up? she says that she has herpes but they are not active at the moment. I said sh1t, do I roll the dice? hahaha Ya... I remember when I sobered up the next day I was like wtf did I just do... lol...I got tested about a year later and I was negative. I dont reccomend it but when they hottest chick is laying naked on your bed and your tipsy, Its hard to say No...lol...but if I did conract the Herpes virus I would for sure regret that night.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow







that is funny


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Curley said:


> Man, I remember in college this chick was one of the hottest girls around. She big fake boobs and was a soccer scholarship in shape bomb looking girl. So hotttt!!! I always wondered why she was single. I met her at the bar one night and danced and drank with her. Long story short. We went back to my place to have some fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hhahahaha thats a crazy story, if i was you i would thank god every morning when i woke up


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

jacks said:


> ha ha hah ah hahaahahahaqhahahahaa ahahahaa ahahaahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> hhhhhhh ahah hahahaah


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> Well I was checking out my man hood and saw a bunch of small white dots on my balls.


LMFAO im in tears right now
[/quote]


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

sapir said:


> Man, I remember in college this chick was one of the hottest girls around. She big fake boobs and was a soccer scholarship in shape bomb looking girl. So hotttt!!! I always wondered why she was single. I met her at the bar one night and danced and drank with her. Long story short. We went back to my place to have some fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hhahahaha thats a crazy story, if i was you i would thank god every morning when i woke up








[/quote]

lmao...dude I was for years both before and after,lol...I even bought those cheap mexican candles with the religious pictures on them, I think they are 99 cents and burned them,lol while I prayed... Thankyou lord. I was trippen for a long time, always checkin my junk.


----------

